# Tornado's in this week Nebraska- was a family affair!



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

We all went out spotting on Monday night. Not willing to get close to the hail cores, we skirted the storms. Wednesday night we were next to for 2 hours a cell that kept dropping Tors all over the place. We stopped about 30 minutes before the footage you are seeing all over youtube and Fox News of the tor outside Aurora, NE. Sully and Logan are about spent at 8:30, and Logan was expressing his displeasure vocally and taking all the fun. Sully just hunkered in in his bed, and was quiet. Even during the more harrowing times. You can see more in my blog


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Good lord you are either very brave or crazy. LOL Tornados scare the beegeezus out of me.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Likely both! :redface: DH works for the National Weather Service, and I am a storm spotter for over a decade. Tornadoes scare the heck out of me also! They star in my nightmares 90% of the time. This was a way to force me to face my fear.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

That is one fear I hope I never have to face. LOL Good to know the weather is in such brave hands. I'm sure you learned alot.


----------

